# Phoenix to Palm Springs to San Diego drive times



## JeffW (Jul 11, 2011)

maps.google.com shows the following:

Phoenix (airport) to Palm Springs - 261 miles, 4h15m
Palm Springs to San Diego - 127 miles, 2h40m

Are these drive times accurate?  The Phoenix-> drive should be starting by noon on Saturday, the Palm Springs-> drive maybe 8a-10a on a Friday morning.  The drive from Phoenix shows a less than 60mph average speed.  I'd have thought once you get in I-10W, the speed would be faster.

Also, coming back San Diego to Palm Springs, what's that traffic like?  Guessing that could start to see some vacation traffic going that way on a Friday afternoon, not to mention normal rush hour traffic in Southern California.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## lv_maui (Jul 11, 2011)

Phoenix to PS:  YOu may have some traffic getting out of Phoenix at that time.  AFter you are out of Phoenix, the speed limits are 75 in AZ and 70 in CA.  Truckers can go 75 in AZ and only 55 in CA so there is a big difference.  I think it will take no longer than 4 hours with no stops.

PS to San Diego - Leaving on a Friday at 8-10 sb ok traffic all the way to San Diego.  I think you will do it in about 2hrs 30 min since it takes a while to get on the Highway when you leave Palm Springs.  If there is traffic on the freeway, there is a shortcut through Hemet at the Beautmont exit (I think it is 79 or something).  It really can help with Traffic near Riverside.

San Diego to PS on a Friday afternoon can be a nightmare.  Definitely take the shortcut.  Now, I will get the specific directions for the short cut.  I personally take the shortcut all the time, UNLESS I know that there will be no traffic on the freeway route such as an early Sat or Sun morning.

  4. Take the ramp onto I-10 W   
  17.6 mi  
 5. Take exit 94 for CA-79/Beaumont Ave   
  0.2 mi  
 6. Turn left onto CA-79 S/Beaumont Ave
Continue to follow CA-79 S  
  6.1 mi  
 7. Continue onto California 79/N Sanderson Ave
Continue to follow N Sanderson Ave  
  9.6 mi  
 8. Turn right onto Domenigoni Pkwy   
  4.9 mi  
 9. Turn left onto CA-79 S/Winchester Rd   
  13.4 mi  
 10. Turn right to merge onto I-15 S toward San Diego   
  48.8 mi  



JeffW said:


> maps.google.com shows the following:
> 
> Phoenix (airport) to Palm Springs - 261 miles, 4h15m
> Palm Springs to San Diego - 127 miles, 2h40m
> ...


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Jul 11, 2011)

*San Diego to Palm Springs*

Jeff, the traffic is not that bad.  This spring, we drove from the San Diego airport to PSP at 2 pm on a Friday, and there were no traffic delays.  There was a bit of congestion around LA but we were door -to- door in 2 hours!  Stayed at the Westin Rancho Mirage, by the way, highly recommended, and we don't golf!  Enjoy!


----------



## JeffW (Jul 12, 2011)

Well 2.0-2.5 hrs PSP<->SAN sounds decent.  If I can sell is as, "a little over 2 hours", have a better chance of going there then if it's realistically closer to 3 hrs.  I can probably a 4+ hrs driving (back and forth), wouldn't want it to be more like 6.

Our home base is Marriott Desert Springs I.  Also don't golf, but it's a great backdrop.

Jeff


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 12, 2011)

We take 74 from Palm Desert to 79 to 8.  We like to stop at Dudley's bakery in Santa Isabel just before driving though Julian (picking up a GREAT apple pie at Mom's), and also like to scenery driving past Lake Cuyamaca.  Much prettier than the Temecula drive...


----------



## kwilson (Jul 12, 2011)

lv_maui said:


> 4. Take the ramp onto I-10 W
> 17.6 mi
> 5. Take exit 94 for CA-79/Beaumont Ave
> 0.2 mi
> ...



I would skip #9. Winchester Rd is a traffic nightmare. Continue on  Domenigoni to I-215 S. to San Diego . I-215 merges into I-15.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

Fletcher921 said:


> We take 74 from Palm Desert to 79 to 8.  We like to stop at Dudley's bakery in Santa Isabel just before driving though Julian (picking up a GREAT apple pie at Mom's), and also like to scenery driving past Lake Cuyamaca.  Much prettier than the Temecula drive...



We did the same route - very nice - but missed that bakery! However we enjoyed the apple pie in Julian and bought some apples as well. It was great, not busy, only getting busier near San Diego.


----------



## lv_maui (Jul 13, 2011)

kwilson said:


> I would skip #9. Winchester Rd is a traffic nightmare. Continue on  Domenigoni to I-215 S. to San Diego . I-215 merges into I-15.



That suggestion is a valid option, but I still prefer my original route.  If you can get a sense of traffic on the freeway, that could help your decision.


----------



## isisdave (Jul 13, 2011)

Leaving SD at 2pm is probably OK; leaving at 4 will be a much less pleasant experience.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 17, 2011)

First update:  Left PHX airport at 11:29am, pulled into Marriott complex at 4:16pm.  GPS originally estimated a 3:27pm departure, but then we stopped not too rushed lunch about 5 miles off of I-10 in Tonopah (it's a few miles from a nuclear reactor).  Didn't record times, but when we restarted our trip, GPS was showing 4:31pm as ETA, so between there and PS we picked up almost 20 minutes.

I don't remember any real traffic (around Phoenix, or outside).  Worst was having to slow down to 70mph or so when a tractor trailer got itself in the left hand lane (I-10 mostly 2 lanes each direction).

Jeff


----------

